# لاول مرة وتحــــ 2012 ــــدى ترنيمتين من ألبوم "بتحينى " + البرومو ( لفريق الحياة الافضل ) عندنا فقط - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر.



## بولا وديع (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*لاول مرة وتحــــ 2012 ــــدى ترنيمتين من ألبوم "بتحينى " + البرومو ( لفريق الحياة الافضل ) عندنا فقط - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر.*












لاول مرة وتحــــ 2012 ــــدى
ترنيمتين من ألبوم "بتحينى
(بتحبنى -انا قلبى بيسجد)

الحياة الأفضل للشباب أتم عامه ال 15
نتمنى لهم خدمة مثمرة للجيل الذي يعبروا ويدافعوا عنه 
اذكر خالقك في أيام شبابك - صلوا لأجلهم ليستخدمهم الرب.

بريمو البوم بتحبنى - لفريق الحياة الافضل

[YOUTUBE]OTp4lqGzGGc[/YOUTUBE]
 
تــابعونا كـل ماهـو جـديد وحــصرى دائمــا
على منتدى الحياة الابدية - هدف كل قبطى















































 اخترسيرفر
 Size : 12 MB
      (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).









​


----------



## chava (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحــــ 2012 ــــدى ترنيمتين من ألبوم "بتحينى " + البريمو ( لفريق الحياة الافضل ) عندنا فقط - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر.*

 الاخوة الاحباء القائمين علي المنتدي رجاء في المسيح عدم رفع اي ترنيمة من ترانيم الحياة الافضل خصوصا ترانيم الالبوم الجديد “بتحبني” اذ ان الالبوم تكلفته باهظة و ان لم نستطع تغطية تكاليفه ستتوقف خدمتنا لذا نرجو في المحبة عدم رفع الترانيم مساهمة و مشاركة منكم في استمرار الخدمة ..... الرب يبارك خدمتكم
الحياة الافضل


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحــــ 2012 ــــدى ترنيمتين من ألبوم "بتحينى " + البريمو ( لفريق الحياة الافضل ) عندنا فقط - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر.*

تم حذف الروابط من الموضوع


----------



## chava (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: لاول مرة وتحــــ 2012 ــــدى ترنيمتين من ألبوم "بتحينى " + البريمو ( لفريق الحياة الافضل ) عندنا فقط - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر.*

شكرا لسرعة استجابتكم ... الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم و يستحدمكم لمجد اسمه


----------

